# 1954 Jaguar Ballooner



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2016)

Super nice Jag and it still has it's Opal Red paint. Seat tube decal weak and that is near impossible to replace.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=191841598357


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice bike, I think this is the right decal, $12
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-App...156791?hash=item4d426154f7:g:AWoAAOxyBC1SAtJ3


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nope, that decal was used on the middleweights and the Balloon Jag's decal is one of a kind, but somewhat similar.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Apr 8, 2016)

175 shipping. about 100 over priced I think. very nice bike though


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 9, 2016)

Beautiful bike. Shipping price is just fine if you want to receive it undamaged.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 9, 2016)

Here's the decal on mine as reference.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 9, 2016)

I cant tell the difference from the one I linked, its like playing wheres waldo! lolol..either way nice bike and cool seat tube sticker!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here is the correct Jag seat tube decal. Notice the outside pins.


http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1954-schwinn-jaguar.24862/


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 9, 2016)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, very good! I learned me sumthin!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 9, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, very good! I learned me sumthin!




Now here is the million dollar question. Did the late 1955 models share the middleweight decal? I've seen more repainted Jags of both years and they all had the middleweight decal since the original cannot be found.

Pantmakers 55 example seems to be original, but yah never know until yah know.


----------

